# SOAP & Rest Service - Contract First



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2022)

Ich stehe jetzt vor folgender Herausforderung

Wir haben eine Schnittstelle, die sowohl als Rest-Service, aber auch als SOAP-Service bereitgestellt wird.
Aktuell ist es so, dass wir ein DTO-Modell haben, was mit Annotationen annotiert ist und daraus generieren wir sowohl die Open-API Spezifikation, also auch die WSDL.
Das hat diverse Nachteile, auf die ich hier nicht im Detail eingehen will.

Ziel ist nun die Umstellung auf Contract First, sprich wir schreiben zuerst die Spezifikation, generieren daraus dann die DTOs. 

Ich will nun nicht XSDs und OpenAPI Definition parallel pflegen müssen, sondern maximal eine schreiben und die andere generieren. Was ist da Best Practice?


----------



## sascha-sphw (10. Mrz 2022)

Ich bin hin und wieder über diverse WSDL to OpenAPI generator gestolpert, habe aber selbst noch keinen verwendet. Das wäre aber vermutlich der Weg den ich als erstes evaluiert hätte.


----------



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2022)

Ja, ich hab auch mal was gegoogelt, aber bisher noch nicht intensiv. Aber der erste Blick war, es gibt Dinge, aber so richtig was rauskristallisiert als Best Practice hat sich nicht. Da sah alles recht rudimentär aus. Deswegen wäre ich interessiert, ob da jemand Erfahrung hat.


----------

